# any alexi grewal LA 84 pics?



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

I always loved the Grewal La 84/montello model especially the spumoni color ,red,white ,blue,yellow I think it was called ,like to see them do an updated model of it,any1 have any pics of theres??


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I've been looking for one on ebay for about a year, and I've had absolutely no luck. That is the frame I wanted back when I was racing in the mid to late 80's. I'd buy it in a heart beat and put all my Campy Super Record from my old racing bike on it.


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

yeh me & my friend use to lust after that,performancebike use to carry battaglin which made a similar color combo ,they use to have it hangin up on the wall,surprised they never offered that color combo in the new stuff its a awesome color combo


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

I have thios photo which I had captioned as "1985, from the COORS LIGHT race." I think the rider in front is Ranjeet Grewal, brother of Alexi Grewal (to the right of photo). You can clearly see the Pinarello bikes and Pinarello on the jerseys.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Nice. Those bikes still look beautiful. Wish I could find some of them in NOS on ebay.


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

Im foaming,brings back alot of memories,Pinarello please bring this 1 back


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

It is amazing, I did a google search on Grewal and Pinarello, and this thread is the only thing I got. Modified the search a little and ended up getting a thread from another forum wherein they were talking about his doping, and Grewal was actually responding to questions on that forum and admitting to doping a lot, but not for the 84 Olympics. He even talked about the culture of doping back then. Kind of nuts to think that doping was that crazy back then. Kind of makes me glad that I went to college instead of trying to pursue cycling further.


----------



## 3rensho (Aug 26, 2003)

*Sounds like good readin'*



fabsroman said:


> It is amazing, I did a google search on Grewal and Pinarello, and this thread is the only thing I got. Modified the search a little and ended up getting a thread from another forum wherein they were talking about his doping, and Grewal was actually responding to questions on that forum and admitting to doping a lot, but not for the 84 Olympics. He even talked about the culture of doping back then. Kind of nuts to think that doping was that crazy back then. Kind of makes me glad that I went to college instead of trying to pursue cycling further.


Do you have that link? Love to check out his comments.

BTW, were Pinarello's sold by Ten Speed Drive and painted here in the U.S.?
I'd read somewhere (probably here) that some of those Italian frames came over unpainted and were finished here.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Here is the link. It is from 2004, but I found it to be pretty interesting, considering that my dad went out and bought me my first "racing" bike right after Grewal and the other riders cleaned up at the 84 Olympics. I had always wanted to race bikes since I got my first bike at age 5, and I finally got to do it right after I turned 13. The entire doping issue is really sad. Makes me not want to introduce my daughter to any sports, but I know that sports are a great way to learn discipline, competition, and dealing with loss. I guess the sore losers are the ones that turn to drugs instead of just trying harder.

http://forum.pedalmag.com/viewtopic.php?p=5615&sid=1b0032df6b3b7839fb2287157ff78274


----------



## leejb2 (May 22, 2006)

Glad to hear there are other people that love these bikes. I've got an '85 Montello in dark blue.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Nice, and it looks like it is my size too. I'm going to have to keep looking for a vintage frame. I thought about having my Mino Denti repainted, but I think it will lose a lot of its character if I did that (i.e., battle scars from races). I've been looking at Colnago Master frames and the Pinarello Montello. If I can find a Montello in rainbow colors and my size, the bidding could get crazy.


----------



## leejb2 (May 22, 2006)

The paint seems pretty durable, but the decals are fragile and prone to flaking off. If you can find one, even in not perfect condition, it shouldn't be too hard to get back to shiny new condition as long as there's no rust.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Found this one tonight, but it is too beat up and way too big for me. Plus, it has Dura Ace on it. Sheez.

http://cgi.ebay.com/PINARELLO-MONTE...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

It's not unusual to find Shimano on bikes of that vintage and onward on Italian bikes here in Italy. Italians are a lot less hung up about this than Americans. 


fabsroman said:


> Found this one tonight, but it is too beat up and way too big for me. Plus, it has Dura Ace on it. Sheez.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PINARELLO-MONTE...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I was just joking about the Dura Ace, even though I would never use Shimano unless Campy went out of business, and even then there is SRAM. It is nice to see that the Italians don't buy Italian, just like Americans don't buy American made anything.


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

different color combo on that ebay model


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Correct, but beggers cannot always be choosers. LOL


----------

